# Meet my new dog



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://s241.photobucket.com/albums/ff310/huge29/?action=view&current=Dog.flv


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

It is 210 AM and Im laughing my ass off at that. Funny.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess no one reminded him that the dog would be nervous...since it was his video depute...


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

He sure is a cute little squirt! :wink:


----------

